# First Skyscraper in your country!



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Conor said:


> Ireland: Liberty Hall, Dublin, 1965, 60m.
> It will be demolished and rebuilt soon.


Why? Is it in such a bad condition?


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Kungstornen in Stockholm are also claimed to be the first skyscrapers in europe.

Built between 1924 and 1925, 60 metres high.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Those look great. I would have never expected to see something like that in Stockholm, or much of Europe for that matter.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Benonie said:


> Why? Is it in such a bad condition?


No, but it is considered one of the worst buildings in the city. It was a main contributing factor to the banning of tall buildings in Dublin until very recently. It has been 'beautified' with a really cool lighting scheme not that long ago, as part of the Playhouse project. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O65Q0J_5cQQ

It will be replaced by this 90m tower. 










I personally can't wait to see it go.


----------



## Freeeak (May 8, 2010)

The first german skyscraper is the "Bau 15" in Jena. 

It was built 1915/16, has 11 floors and is 42m heigh.








Source: Wikipedia


----------



## 10123 (Feb 23, 2009)

In Leeds (UK) we are behind most cities in the world, since 2000 there have been 3/4 buildings constructed over 100m and many between 50-100m.

Anyway here is Leeds first 100m+ building completed 4 years ago.


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*De Wolkenkrabber Amsterdam*










40 m high 
architect J F Staal 
built 1930-32
official name The 12 Storeys House


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

This is a trick question. The thread must specify the height limit and type of building that can be considered a skyscraper (like a cathedral etc)


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Depends what is classified a skyscraper, I guess. Here's a few which come to mind (all of which from Melbourne)
> 
> *1880* - Yorkshire Brewery (8 stories)
> 
> ...


the yorkshire brewery was built 1876 not 1880. Its 34m high and has 6storeys. Its powerful hydraulic lift used to take people to roof for views. not really a skyscrapoer but it is a highrise. it has windows but no real floors.

sydneys first "skyscraper" was 1882 6storey Farmers bldg. first equipped with otis lift. (facade still extant)










then the 7storey CML bldg of 1889.(demolished 1969)
first to use "skyscraper method"










then first "official" skyscraper was Culwulla Chambers in 1912.
first to reach 12storeys and over 150ft
It had fast lifts and steel framed.still stands today


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Conor said:


> It will be replaced by this 90m tower.
> I personally can't wait to see it go.


Thanks for answering. I can live with that new one. Looks pretty cool on first sight.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

joshsam said:


> Amrafel said:
> 
> 
> > Here in Slovakia arent real skyscrapers, the highest building has only 115 meters...
> ...


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Dahlis said:


> Kungstornen in Stockholm are also claimed to be the first skyscrapers in europe.
> 
> Built between 1924 and 1925, 60 metres high.


The northern tower being built in 1923.


----------



## MayorCallaghan (Feb 16, 2010)

Edgewood Lunatic Asylum

There were a few other asylums built around the same time, but since I'm not sure on exact dates, I'll use the tallest.

Built in the 1930-40s.










Abandoned in the 70's










Heavily vandalized in the 80's.










Dmolished in 1989





































And yes, that last section did fall.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

CULWULLA said:


> then the 7storey CML bldg of 1889.(demolished 1969)
> first to use "skyscraper method"


This is beautiful.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

First highrise in Slovenia: *Nebotičnik*, built in 1930-1933 in Ljubljana (Height: 70m)


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Stunning.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I would say Canada's first was in Montreal, in 1888, and included a marvellous new-fangled elevator!! :


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

It is said that this one was the first, but it can vary by definition I think:
Bata's Skyscraper in Zlin, 1938 (77,5m)


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*SINGAPORE*
*Cathay Building (1939)*









*Cathay Building (2010)*


----------



## Jaskichee (Apr 24, 2010)

First Slovenian skyscraper
Nebotičnik built in 1933








source:finance-on.net


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

In Malaysia a skyscraper named Bangunan Dato Zainal in Kuala Lumpur was built in 1971.


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

.



Montevideo, Uruguay,

P A L A C I O S A L V O (1928) 



























































.​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2007)

*First Skycrapers in Switzerland*

_City | Building Name | Architect(s) | Floors | Hight | Year_

*Lausanne | Bel-Air Métropole | Alphonse Laverrière | 16 | 52m | 1931*









*Basel | Entenweid | Gfeller & Mähly | 13 | 38m | 1951*









*Montreux | Tour d'Ivoire | Hugo Buscaglia | 29 | 82m | 1962*









*Winterthur | Sulzer-Hochhaus | Suter + Suter | 26 | 92.4 (100)m | 1962*
_Remark: Till 2003, it was not only the first skyscraper in Winterthur but also the tallest one in the whole country. In 2007 the building has been renovated and raised up to 100m._


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

joshsam said:


> I hear there are discussions on what could be considered as a building that could be posted here. I’ll clear it up: When I started this tread my intention was to see the *first high building of every country in the modern era.* So I don't want to see minarets or churches or other historical or ancient buildings. Lets say we post* buildings build during/after the industrial revolution. Buildings that where build with steel and concrete, in the modern era. Buildings that are inhabitable and used for living/offices/shopping*





The first serious highrise in the Netherlands (other than churh- and watertowers etc.) 
was indeed built in Rotterdam, het Witte Huis 1898:








Source.



"The White House" still had brick walls to support it, we need to look for a building with a skeleton. 
The Lichttoren (Eindhoven, 1921) comes to mind:








Source.



"The Lighttower" was used as a factory at first. The first building with a (concrete) skeleton 
_and_ with offices or appartments in it, was Nirwana (The Hague, 1930):








Source.



Nirwana at the other hand is quite low. The first skyscraper that is over 500 feet tall is 
the Maastoren (Rotterdam, 2009):








Source.



Now, which one to choose? :dunno:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Mr Bricks said:


> Finland
> 
> Hotel Torni, Helsinki opened in 1931 and is 70m tall


I had a beer up there 2 summers ago.


----------



## WrightTurn (Nov 7, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Oh brother. That style was simply the trendy design feature of the 1920s. It's to be found everywhere, not just in the United States. Set backs on buildings have existed for 2 millenia and it was incorporated into skyscrapers from Australia to Canada to the US. Next you'll tell me that automobiles are American.
> 
> Having influenced the development of something is one thing, saying it's American is quite another.


Skyscrapers were invented in America, gained their formal characteristics in America and were seen elsewhere as very much an American cultural import. To suggest that Canada and Australia and Europe were running the things up in any quantity or showed any independent initiative in their design until well into the 20th century is simply absurd. 

To wit, the first skyscraper in Canada, the wonderful New York Insurance Building (the hint might just come in the name of the building), cited elsewhere in this thread.

Designed by the American firm of Babb, Cook & Willard.

Or the equally notable Trader’s Building, also cited in this thread as the beginning of Canada’s skyscraper race, built in 1905 in Toronto.

Designed by the American firm of Carrere & Hastings.

Or one of the first true skyscrapers in Australia, cited in his thread, the Prell Building, with the first Otis (American company) passenger lift in that country.

Designed by the American engineer Wilhelm Prell.

Or another great early skyscraper in Australia, the Home Equitable Insurance of the USA Building (again, a slight hint in the name)

Designed by the American architect Edward E. Raht.

It is very hard to find a single significant building of the skyscraper type outside of the US until well after the 1930s that does not have either an American designer, an American advisor on board or a clearly American model. 

I'm not quite sure how that doesn't make them an American type of building.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Casa Presei Libere, Bucharest, Romania, (1957)









The brown thing in front is a pedestal where an old Lenin statue was. It looks terrible nowadays and the building itself is usually covered in ads.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*.:South Korea:.*
The first *REAL* skyscraper in South Korea was built in Seoul in 1970 and it was the Samil Building (31 Building) of 110m


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

Seoul_Korea said:


> *.:South Korea:.*
> The first *REAL* skyscraper in South Korea was built in Seoul in 1970 and it was the Samil Building (31 Building) of 110m


I don't think you are Korean .


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Kimiwind1184 said:


> I don't think you are Korean .


Anyone said that I'm Korean. Only you.


----------



## Core Rising (Jan 4, 2011)

WrightTurn said:


> Skyscrapers were invented in America, gained their formal characteristics in America and were seen elsewhere as very much an American cultural import. To suggest that Canada and Australia and Europe were running the things up in any quantity or showed any independent initiative in their design until well into the 20th century is simply absurd.
> 
> To wit, the first skyscraper in Canada, the wonderful New York Insurance Building (the hint might just come in the name of the building), cited elsewhere in this thread.
> 
> ...


Skyscrapers are not an invention. They are just buildings that are taller than other buildings. What's important are the different components that were invented that allowed tall buildings to be built. For example:

The first Iron Framed Building:

Ditherington Flax Mill, Shrewsbury, England.



















The first curtain wall buildings were used in the Ottoman Empire, but the first modern example is Oreal Chambers built in 1864 in Liverpool, England.










Early steam elevators were invented and used in England in the early 1800s, but the first modern style safety elevator was installed in the E.V. Haughwout Building in New York in 1857.










Now I'm not saying that an iron framed mill in Shrewsbury, or a glass curtain wall building in Liverpool directly resulted in the skyscrapers that started coming out of America in the late 1800s, but it was these innovations that when put together allowed tall buildings to be built. It just happens that these tall buildings took off in America first. 

Now arguably the first "skyscraper" in the UK was Queen Anne's Mansions, build in London in 1873. It was the first residential building in the UK to exceed 100ft and boasted hydraulic lifts, which were the first of their kind installed in a building in the UK. So tall was it that it blocked Queen Victoria's view of Parliament from Buckingham Palace. Suffice to say, she was none too happy about that. The political fallout resulted in a blanket 80ft height limit being imposed on new developments in London; Hence why London didn't have a skyscraper boom in the late 1800s, despite being the largest city in the world at the time. Interestingly, Queen Anne's Mansions was so tall for it's time, that fire appliances couldn't reach the top in the event of a fire. Thus the building had New York style water tanks on the roof, so the building could be drowned should a fire break out. 

13 stories, 160ft.










15 years after it was built, the Times newspaper said the following of Queen Anne's Mansions:



> ‘the paltry twelve or thirteen storeys of Queen Anne’s-mansions
> are dwarfed into insignificance’ by New York skyscrapers acknowledged to have
> ‘a real beauty as well as a practical use of their own’. There was nothing about sheer
> height that was ‘inherently ugly’. It would be far worse ‘if the upper ten storeys of
> ...


----------



## Skytitan131415 (Nov 6, 2015)

Kızılay Emek Business Center (Turkey)


----------

